# Pseudoephedrine



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm not sure if I'm posting in the correct forum, but because my question has doping implications, I thought this might be the correct place.

I'm not sure if I suffer from allergies or what, but lately I seem to be congested a lot. During my last physical, my doctor said my nasal passages were swollen and I had some slight swelling in my ears (not sure of the exact terminology/or phrasing she used). She told me to use Mucinex-D to help treat the symptoms.

Since then, I've taken Mucinex-D and Advil Cold and Sinus to alleviate the symptoms. However, one of the active ingredients in Advil Cold and Sinus is pseudoephedrine. The packaging indicates there is 30mg per dosage.

I've checked both the WADA and USADA lists, and I'm a bit confused. USADA lists pseudoephedrine as an in-competition banned substance. WADA lists pseudoephedrine as in-competition banned substance if its concentration in urine is greater than 150 micrograms per milliliter.

So, my question is: if I take Advil Cold and Sinus as directed on the package, would I return an adverse finding greater than 150 micrograms per milliliter? I've searched the Internet and can't find how much pseudoephedrine in the urine after taking 30mg.

Thanks.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

So, I found more information on the USADA website:

Non-National Level Athletes. This group of athletes may include recreational level, Master’s level, or even elite level athletes that do not presently meet the criteria for pool inclusion. Level 2 athletes are not required to submit a Therapeutic Use Exemption (TUE) in advance of use in sport for certain prohibited substances. This is limited to the following substances:
1. Substances that are prohibited only in-competition
2. Diuretics and other masking agents
3. Beta-2 agonists
4. Insulin- where the athlete can provide medical files demonstrating insulin-dependent diabetes.

All other prohibited substances require a Therapeutic Use Exemption in order to use the substance in sport without incurring an anti-doping rule violation. This applies to ALL athletes, including LEVEL 2 athletes.

The FIRST time a Level 2 athlete tests positive for one of the substances listed in 1-4 above, they will have an opportunity to submit medical documentation to USADA to demonstrate the medical need for such medications. If the medical file substantiates that the athlete used the prohibited substance only for medical needs, and if the medical file puts to rest any suspicion of doping or the intent to dope, then the athlete will not incur an anti-doping rule violation. From that point forward, the level 2 athlete may be asked to apply for Therapeutic Use Exemptions for all substances, including those listed above (1-4) that generally don’t require a Therapeutic Use Exemption from Level 2 athletes. The US Anti-Doping Agency will work with the athlete to help them understand the rules and requirements surrounding Therapeutic Use Exemptions in the event that this occurs.

It looks like I should have a prescription from my doctor to cover my bases?


----------

